# Burton Vapor Boards...grrr....



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Howdy, I ride a Burton Vapor 150cm, and it's got a whole lotta hours on it (spend usually 50-60 days on the mountain). So I start looking at buying a new one, and the smallest Vapor NOW is 155cm. How much difference would that cause in my riding? I'm female, 5'7, 130 pounds, size 8.5 (men's) boot. Burton says to send them an email about the sizing, but they also admitted that they're "done up until 2012", meaning if they DID deign to make a smaller board, I'd have to wait several years for it.

5cm difference will matter much, given my height and weight?

Side note: Hubby rides a Vapor also (157cm) and he's got two cracks in the back rail by his feet. He's never landed on a knuckle or tacoed his board, so he has no clue how they got there. The fiberglass is starting to delaminate and Burton was absolutely no help in figuring out to have it repaired. Naturally, their solution was "buy another board". But dang, it's only got about 90 days on it and the rail's cracking? Not cool for an expensive board like that. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

From what I've seen/heard of the Vapor they are not worth the money and do not last. I rode my friend's for a few runs and the best way I can describe it is, sure it's light but it lacks something? It lacks a soul if that makes any sense.

I recommend taking this opportunity to try something new!


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the Vapor, although it's bloody unforgiving, particularly in turns. I spent half a season (about 20 days) on a Jeenyus, trying to learn how to ride, and then spent an entire season learning on the Vapor instead, so I'm not used to any other kind of board! Putting it up against hubby's Custom X, the weight differential is INSANE. I can't even get a Custom X, they don't make them in 150 either. I hate considering getting a new board and not knowing anything about it, but if the performance with hubby's board is any indicator, then my board is going to start falling apart soon too. Grrr....


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> From what I've seen/heard of the Vapor they are not worth the money and do not last. I rode my friend's for a few runs and the best way I can describe it is, sure it's light but it lacks something? *It lacks a soul if that makes any sense.*
> 
> I recommend taking this opportunity to try something new!


:laugh:

/10char


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Why are you not thinking about women's boards?

Burton have the women's equivalent of a Custom X, I think. There are certainly at least a couple of top end Burton boards designed for women. Then there's also Nitro, K2, Rome, Lib Tech, Roxy, etc. - respectable companies that make women's boards.


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

If I was a chick I'd ride the Roxy Eminence board. 

Looks sick, has C2 and a sintered base.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

thetraveler said:


> Why are you not thinking about women's boards?
> 
> Burton have the women's equivalent of a Custom X, I think. There are certainly at least a couple of top end Burton boards designed for women. Then there's also Nitro, K2, Rome, Lib Tech, Roxy, etc. - respectable companies that make women's boards.


Mainly because women's boards are too narrow in the waist for me; I've got really big feet (shoe size is women's 10). I had a lot of heel & toe with my original Jeenyus board because it was too narrow & I didn't know anything about waist width back then. Most of my gear is men's, heck ALL of it is men's gear except my helmet. Men's stuff seems to be made better.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

threejane said:


> Howdy, I ride a Burton Vapor 150cm, and it's got a whole lotta hours on it (spend usually 50-60 days on the mountain). So I start looking at buying a new one, and the smallest Vapor NOW is 155cm. How much difference would that cause in my riding? I'm female, 5'7, 130 pounds, size 8.5 (men's) boot. Burton says to send them an email about the sizing, but they also admitted that they're "done up until 2012", meaning if they DID deign to make a smaller board, I'd have to wait several years for it.
> 
> 5cm difference will matter much, given my height and weight?
> 
> Side note: Hubby rides a Vapor also (157cm) and he's got two cracks in the back rail by his feet. He's never landed on a knuckle or tacoed his board, so he has no clue how they got there. The fiberglass is starting to delaminate and Burton was absolutely no help in figuring out to have it repaired. Naturally, their solution was "buy another board". But dang, it's only got about 90 days on it and the rail's cracking? Not cool for an expensive board like that. Any ideas on how to fix it?


If you only have 60 days max on your board you ought to be able to, at minimum, get another 60. Confused as to the exact reason you want to buy another of the same board which you suggest has no soul though? 5cm will make a difference. 

If top sheet is delaminating a shop can help you out. If your effective edge is actually fractured then your are basically fucked, I have seen people attempt to repair that sort of thing, but it usually ends up blowing out shortly after. Depends on how hard you ride the board too.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> If you only have 60 days max on your board you ought to be able to, at minimum, get another 60. Confused as to the exact reason you want to buy another of the same board which you suggest has no soul though? 5cm will make a difference.
> 
> If top sheet is delaminating a shop can help you out. If your effective edge is actually fractured then your are basically fucked, I have seen people attempt to repair that sort of thing, but it usually ends up blowing out shortly after. Depends on how hard you ride the board too.



Sorry, that was actually two posts, and the "no soul" comment wasn't mine. I LOVE my board, even if it's a bitch to ride.

MY board is okay, hubby's is the one with the actual metal edge cracks. We both have about 90 days (so far) on these boards. Where the edge cracks are on his board, the BOTTOM sheet is starting to bubble and delaminate. No one up here has any experience with the Vapor-style boards and so they're nervous to fix it. The nice part is I can find newer year 157cm Vapors all day long...it's just if MINE ever blows out, I'm out of luck, as no one seems to sell them.

I kinda figured 5cm would make a difference; hubby wants me to try out his 157 Custom X but I was thinking dayum, that's about...what? Three inches? *shrugs* Oh well.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

you could just keep riding the vapor until something actually does break. It isn't like you are going to find a new replacement vapor any time soon since they aren't making your size any more. 
If you like the board and it is still working why bother looking for something that isn't being made right now.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

threejane said:


> Sorry, that was actually two posts, and the "no soul" comment wasn't mine. I LOVE my board, even if it's a bitch to ride.
> 
> MY board is okay, hubby's is the one with the actual metal edge cracks. We both have about 90 days (so far) on these boards. Where the edge cracks are on his board, the BOTTOM sheet is starting to bubble and delaminate. No one up here has any experience with the Vapor-style boards and so they're nervous to fix it. The nice part is I can find newer year 157cm Vapors all day long...it's just if MINE ever blows out, I'm out of luck, as no one seems to sell them.
> 
> I kinda figured 5cm would make a difference; hubby wants me to try out his 157 Custom X but I was thinking dayum, that's about...what? Three inches? *shrugs* Oh well.


Ahh, yeah read to fast about the no soul comment. 


If it is your base that is having issues, might be good to post pictures up. Not really certain what you mean by the base delaminating. Is the base material separating around the broken edge? I have dented my edges before on trees, rocks etc and had the base bubble up. I just take an exacto to the bubble and make the base material flush again - if it is affecting my riding.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> Ahh, yeah read to fast about the no soul comment.
> 
> 
> If it is your base that is having issues, might be good to post pictures up. Not really certain what you mean by the base delaminating. Is the base material separating around the broken edge? I have dented my edges before on trees, rocks etc and had the base bubble up. I just take an exacto to the bubble and make the base material flush again - if it is affecting my riding.


The board's up at the condo.  The actual metal edge (the one they sharpen & grind) is what has two cracks in it, one right behind his right heel (he's goofy) and one near his left heel. The base material directly next to the edges is starting to bubble up. He says he can tell when he's riding back edge, particularly over hardpack and ice. I guess it feels loose.

I'll tell him about the exacto trick. I was wondering...maybe the ride shop can clean out the bubble and fill it with p-tex? They've already filled a gouge he had in the middle of the board. Then again, if there's a crack in the metal, water is going to get in whether there's p-tex or not.

I've already found his next board, now just have to man up and pay the money for it. I'd rather he get a new board now before the old one breaks completely, because we board every weekend!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

threejane said:


> I've already found his next board, now just have to man up and pay the money for it. I'd rather he get a new board now before the old one breaks completely, because we board every weekend!


Hope its not another vapor! Or burton for that matter...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Why don't you look into other boards and companies? You said that this is only the second board you've ridden if I am understanding you correctly. Why not expand your horizons, get a cheaper board, try out some new tech?

If you are looking for something stiff and fast, Lib Tech has their Banan Magic in 152 or TRS in 148.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

crazyface said:


> Why don't you look into other boards and companies? You said that this is only the second board you've ridden if I am understanding you correctly. Why not expand your horizons, get a cheaper board, try out some new tech?
> 
> If you are looking for something stiff and fast, Lib Tech has their Banan Magic in 152 or TRS in 148.


Probably because I'm a wuss and I'm afraid if I get a new board, I'll be riding it and thinking, "Well, it doesn't turn as well as the Vapor", or "It's not as poppy as the Vapor"...the main thing that a lot of people run into on this board...they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch. I suppose I could expand my horizons, just takes a (major) leap of faith to do so...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

threejane said:


> they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch.


Maybe that's what the Vapor is? You'll never know if you don't try something different. You could by 2 high level boards for the price of a Vapor anyways...

Just my 2 cents. It's your money and your board to ride, so its your decision.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

threejane said:


> Probably because I'm a wuss and I'm afraid if I get a new board, I'll be riding it and thinking, "Well, it doesn't turn as well as the Vapor", or "It's not as poppy as the Vapor"...the main thing that a lot of people run into on this board...they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch. I suppose I could expand my horizons, just takes a (major) leap of faith to do so...


Why not demo a board? Most people who have owned a vapor seem to like other boards they try better, unless they just ride pipe.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

At 130 you can ride a 155 with ease. When I was younger at around 120 I rode a 155 just fine, it is no problem. I was tall for my weight when I first started snowboarding as a young buck and bought a bigger board. The guy at the shop said, "Just make sure it is between your chin and nose." I didn't know any better so I picked it up. Long story short, yes you'll be fine.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey ThreeJane... I highly suggest you try a Burton Feelgood if you can. It comes in a regular camber version to so you don't have to get used to the Flying V one.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

threejane said:


> Probably because I'm a wuss and I'm afraid if I get a new board, I'll be riding it and thinking, "Well, it doesn't turn as well as the Vapor", or "It's not as poppy as the Vapor"...the main thing that a lot of people run into on this board...they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch. I suppose I could expand my horizons, just takes a (major) leap of faith to do so...


Yeah, if i don't spend over a 1000 on a board I don't feel confident about it as well. After all its one of the highest price boards, it must be the BEST eh!


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

threejane said:


> Probably because I'm a wuss and I'm afraid if I get a new board, I'll be riding it and thinking, "Well, it doesn't turn as well as the Vapor", or "It's not as poppy as the Vapor"...the main thing that a lot of people run into on this board...they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch. I suppose I could expand my horizons, just takes a (major) leap of faith to do so...


Like everyone else already suggested, you should try another board and see. The best way to do that is to catch a Demo day or ask the local shop and see if they have anything to demo. A good rider can ride any board and not confine to just one company, let alone just one model. Vapor is a lot of money, for that much, you can buy two other boards to experiment with.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Bataleon. Boom, problem solved


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

155 is gonna be too big for you. If you like a stiffer deck, I'd suggest you look into the NS Lotus, Arbor Push, Roxy Eminence.


----------



## j3n5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Try the Burton Fortress. Stiffer and lighter than the Feelgood. Twin flex and chamber. Comes in both 151 and 154.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

threejane said:


> that's about...what? Three inches? *shrugs* Oh well.


Thats what she said.


----------



## j3n5 (Feb 13, 2011)

threejane said:


> Probably because I'm a wuss and I'm afraid if I get a new board, I'll be riding it and thinking, "Well, it doesn't turn as well as the Vapor", or "It's not as poppy as the Vapor"...the main thing that a lot of people run into on this board...they buy one thinking it will be great, then it turns into a bitch. I suppose I could expand my horizons, just takes a (major) leap of faith to do so...


Try to imagine riding new boards is fun instead of worrying they won´t meet up with the Vapor. Trying new boards IS one of the most motivating things about snowboarding. It keeps me evolving..


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

DiamondCarver said:


> Bataleon. Boom, problem solved


I concur. Before this season, I thought my Lib Tech TRS was the bee's knees and the best board ever. picked up a Bataleon Evil Twin used and it completely changed my outlook. Sure, each board has its advantages, but the Bataleon is more fun as long as the the snow isn't hard pack or ice. Now I have one board that is optimal for speed and bad conditions and another that's great for messing around on/


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

crazyface said:


> I concur. Before this season, I thought my Lib Tech TRS was the bee's knees and the best board ever. picked up a Bataleon Evil Twin used and it completely changed my outlook. Sure, each board has its advantages, but the Bataleon is more fun as long as the the snow isn't hard pack or ice. Now I have one board that is optimal for speed and bad conditions and another that's great for messing around on/


Bataleon is great, it's actually not too bad on hard pack and ice. What I found to be problematic on the TBT is deep powder, since it's regular camber it sure doesn't flow as well as any RC, a lot more back foot action and the nose tends to dive into the snow.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll probably get smacked down for this. but trusnow still has some Vapors in 150cm.
Just letting you know if you really,really want another, they have them.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

What have you decided? I would demo a lotus, just my $.02.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

If I may suggest... the *Amplid HiDef* comes in *151* and is almost as light as the Burton Method!

Amplid HiDef 2011 Snowboard Review

... This is a seriously responsive and poppy snowboard that should only be ridden by aggressive and advanced snowboarders. A world class freestyle snowboard for the upper crust of civilian snowboarding and pros alike. To top off a tasty package the HiDef has a seriously cool hologram style topsheet. [[read site for full specs]]

Cheers...


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I have tried the Vapor on demo day and put up a review on it. Quite honest, it's really nothing special! SORRY :dunno: And I would seriously looking into the option of other alternate boards.

To sum it up, the board was a rough ride compared to other boards 1/2 that price tag with a much more damp feel. Was OK on hard turns and edge to edge. And POP was average. Only thing going for it was it's a little lighter than other boards. But there are lighter boards out there if weight is the issue.

If you're used to it and like it, that's great (I still love to ride my 2007 T6 sometimes just cuase I'm used to it - not cause it's my best board). But if you're looking for something new, do consider the "HiDef" as it might be right up what you're looking for at 1/2 the price.

I hope this is not taken negatively. Just throwing some thoughts out there. 

All the best.

Cheers...


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

^ That's a sick Amplid board


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll jump on this bandwagon and agree to check out the Amplid HiDef 151. Both of these boards are out of my price range, and have never ridden them, but on paper the HiDef looks comparable to the Vapor.

Try the 2010 review on the same site, Amplid HiDef 2010 Snowboard Review, Rich actually tested that board.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

dice said:


> I have tried the Vapor on demo day and put up a review on it. Quite honest, it's really nothing special! SORRY :dunno: And I would seriously looking into the option of other alternate boards.


Same here. It was a bit better than okay. Middle to upper middle of the pack IMO. The price tag blew me away but that was about it.


----------

